# Stage Size



## len (Apr 24, 2010)

I was asked to quote a job and given sparse details. One detail they did provide was the stage dimensions of 40 x 40 and a trim height of 35'. Anyone ever heard of a stage that is perfectly square, with that trim height? Not planning on bidding until I get the rest of the story, but just seems strange.


----------



## Footer (Apr 24, 2010)

Portable stage possibly? That is 5 decks wide and 10 deep...

Could be in a ballroom?


----------



## len (Apr 24, 2010)

In a gym, as far as I know. Most stages I've seen are fairly rectangular, at least measured in front of the last electric to the main curtain line (or whatever you call it).

I was really wondering if anyone had ever seen a truly square theatrical stage.


----------



## shiben (Apr 25, 2010)

len said:


> In a gym, as far as I know. Most stages I've seen are fairly rectangular, at least measured in front of the last electric to the main curtain line (or whatever you call it).
> 
> I was really wondering if anyone had ever seen a truly square theatrical stage.



Sure. We built one for a show. It might just be that thats how much space they had for the depth, and so they made it that deep. You can make it rectangular if you add in a rear traveler.


----------



## len (Apr 25, 2010)

It's all academic now. Their budget is about 1/3 of my best price, so I won't be pursuing the event.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mine is 40'x40' at my high school. Funny, though, it never seemed square before!


----------

